# New guy looking for local froggers



## Stryker (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello all,

I am attempting to create a dart frog vivarium and I am looking for local froggers and suppliers in my area. I live in New England, Rhode Island to be specific so if anyone can help me with information or froggers it would be appreciated. 

Thank you..


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

NorthEast - Dendroboard


----------

